# Food shopping



## Paul 01 (May 9, 2016)

Where are the cheapest places to shop?
I was in Cyprus last week, and it seems to have got very expensive for food and clothing.
We used Phillipos in Coral Bay and found prices very high... 4 eur for a box of breakfast cereal!! and 6 eur for a pizza.
In Paphos a pair of denims 50 eur!! 
There must surely be other options? even Lidl is more expensive than UK
Am thinking of moving permanently, but my pension may not stretch to these prices.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Phillipos is expensive as it is in a tourist area. We shop in Alphamega, for some things, love it. For cheap and cheerful we use smart and Cycleband.
We find that if you shop around it is no more expensive than the UK. You just have to know where to go but certainly not in the tourist areas.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

50€ for a pair of denims, that's expensive! Bought a pair in M&S Paralimni the other week for 20€, and of decent quality.


----------

